# Obama warms to closer ties with Cuba



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Not much but a start. (Please dont turn this political as it was posted only for it's relevance to Cuban cigars)

THE Barack Obama administration has signalled it will seek to permit an increase in contact between the U.S. and Cuban peoples, a senior administration official said today.
Details of the plans have yet to be provided, but the moves come after Washington welcomed a deal last month in which Cuba agreed to free 52 of 75 dissidents sentenced in 2003 to prison terms of up to 28 years, but there was no sign of an easing of the decades-old U.S. embargo.

"We are reviewing ways of increasing people-to-people contact with Cuba. Additional steps will be announced soon," a senior U.S. official told Agence France-Presse when asked whether Washington will ease restrictions on Americans traveling to Cuba.

The New York Times reported today that U.S. President Barack Obama's administration seeks to expand opportunities for Americans to communist Cuba, while leaving the decades-old U.S. embargo on Havana in place.

It wants to loosen restrictions on academic, religious and cultural groups that were imposed by President George W. Bush's administration and return to the "people-to-people policies" followed under president Bill Clinton, it reported.

The Obama administration last year lifted travel and money transfer restrictions on Cuban-Americans with relatives in Cuba, but it has urged Havana to free political prisoners and improve political freedoms.

The administration last year also resumed talks on migration with Cuba that had been conducted every two years until President Bush suspended them in 2003.

Reference Obama warms to closer ties with Cuba | News.com.au


----------



## James4226c (Jul 16, 2010)

I heard about this on the news and all I was thinking was: one step closer to CC being legal:mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Forgetaboutit its long over due IMHO!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

If a miracle occurs and the embargo is lifted, will the cost of CCs go up? I would think so, because demand will skyrocket and I would think they'd be very hard to come by.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> If a miracle occurs and the embargo is lifted, will the cost of CCs go up? I would think so, because demand will skyrocket and I would think they'd be very hard to come by.


Short term I think yes but long term no. Not what my OP was about though. If you want to open that can of worms start a new thread in the CC forum.:kicknuts:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Any news like this is good news. However, with Fidel's recent resurgence back into the public eye, as well as his "warnings" to the U.S., I have to think it would take more than the rest of the political prisoners being released to lift the embargo. On top of that, I still find it hard to believe that any president would lift the embargo in their first term as it could potentially lose important Florida votes. 

That being said, maybe we'll get lucky?


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> Any news like this is good news. However, with Fidel's recent resurgence back into the public eye, as well as his "warnings" to the U.S., I have to think it would take more than the rest of the political prisoners being released to lift the embargo. *On top of that, I still find it hard to believe that any president would lift the embargo in their first term as it could potentially lose important Florida votes.*
> 
> That being said, maybe we'll get lucky?


That's assuming he believes there will be a chance for a second term, maybe he wants to go out with a bang. :tape:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

James4226c said:


> I heard about this on the news and all I was thinking was: one step closer to CC being legal:mrgreen:


Why would that be your first thought?

My first thought is about the people of Cuba. Would lifting the embargo be a good thing for them or not? As long as the Castro regime is in power then all the trade in the world is not going to help the people. The regime will still take all of the money.

More money = stronger hold on the reigns.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> "We are reviewing ways of increasing people-to-people contact with Cuba."


I suggest that people-to-people contact can best be increased over good cigars. Herf with Cuba - let them bring the cigars! :hug:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> If a miracle occurs and the embargo is lifted, will the cost of CCs go up? I would think so, because demand will skyrocket and I would think they'd be very hard to come by.


Actually from a psychological and sociological perspective, in all likelihood if the embargo was lifted, the taboo behind ISOMs' would cease to exist, and so too would the demand just a few months thereafter.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Actually from a psychological and sociological perspective, in all likelihood if the embargo was lifted, the taboo behind ISOMs' would cease to exist, and so too would the demand just a few months thereafter.


Good point here. I think that at first the demand would increase greatly due to those that would "just have to have them due to status". After the novelty wears off then it will be back to those of us who buy them already.

Cuba is geared up and ready for this to happen so it should not have a major effect on their production.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

I think this would be good worldwide for cigars as eventually with lowered prices they may come down in the UK also. We just need to get our government to lower the taxes which is very unlikely.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Definitely a small step in the right direction.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I think in my lifetime I will see a democratic tavel haven filled with fun, sand and Cigars. 

Yes maybe a dream but it is my dream. Not Kidding!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I think in my lifetime I will see a democratic tavel haven filled with fun, sand and Cigars.
> 
> Yes maybe a dream but it is my dream. Not Kidding!


what no sex? uke:


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

eggopp said:


> what no sex? uke:


That's what the cigar is for :shocked: :lol:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

eggopp said:


> what no sex?





Aficionado82 said:


> That's what the cigar is for


EEEEEEWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!! uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:

I'm tempted to deduct RG for that!

Not really - 11 puking smilies is really good enough.

Hmmmm - I had to deduct your smilies to make room for mine.

And I see third from the end is broken.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

This is very interesting. I guess we just need to wait and see what happens.


----------



## James4226c (Jul 16, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Why would that be your first thought?
> 
> My first thought is about the people of Cuba. Would lifting the embargo be a good thing for them or not? As long as the Castro regime is in power then all the trade in the world is not going to help the people. The regime will still take all of the money.
> 
> More money = stronger hold on the reigns.


The only things I've been reading about Cuba before this story was cigars. When I was watching this on the news I remember hearing something about Fidel Castro easing up and something about his brother but I forgot:dunno:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

> Fidel Castro has recently become intrigued with a book about the Bilderberg Group that deals with conspiracy theories like that of a "new world order"
> 
> Daniel Estulin, investigative journalist, wrote _The Secrets of the Bilderberg Club_ in 2006. The book argues that the Bilderberg Group runs the world as a sort of global government, one world corporation. He writes:
> 
> ...


Apparently he is still bat sh#t crazy, doesn't he know it is the Pentavaret that runs the world not the Bilderbergs?

YouTube - the pentaverate


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Apparently he is still bat sh#t crazy, doesn't he know it is the Pentavaret that runs the world not the Bilderbergs?


Actually, *I* run the world. But only when I'm asleep. That's why everything is so screwed up - you're all living my crazy nightmares. :mad2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eggopp said:


> what no sex? uke:


Well to be blunt LOL I am single and travel for sex so sorry I assumed that's a given :bounce:The rest is the sideline LOL


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Couldn't we just lift the embargo for like 6 months and stock up!!!!! :noidea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Couldn't we just lift the embargo for like 6 months and stock up!!!!! :noidea:


I can't even begin to imagine what that would do to prices.:sad:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Well to be blunt LOL I am single and travel for sex so sorry I assumed that's a given :bounce:The rest is the sideline LOL


Well that explains all the trips to Nevada and Amsterdam. :spy:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> Well that explains all the trips to Nevada and Amsterdam. :spy:


Amsteram maybe Nevadas a Joke! Sorry to any from there. LOL Costa Rica, Columbia, Hopefully Bali LOL Thems some good cigar smoking tours :bounce:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

smelvis said:


> Amsteram maybe Nevadas a Joke! Sorry to any from there. LOL Costa Rica, Columbia, Hopefully Bali LOL Thems some good cigar smoking tours :bounce:


I have a good friend that just built a place in Costa Rica about 2 years ago. He said the girls are really "smoking" there. :mrgreen:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I have a good friend that just built a place in Costa Rica about 2 years ago. He said the girls are really "smoking" there. :mrgreen:


Oh yeah been four times since 07 :cheer2:

BTW Where did he build, Tough laws for expats!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

smelvis said:


> Oh yeah been four times since 07 :cheer2:
> 
> BTW Where did he build, Tough laws for expats!


Not sure dave. I am probably going with him sometime next year. He stays there about 3 months out of the year. He also had a place built in St. Thomas and stays there about 3 months out of the year also.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Went to Costa Rica many years ago when i still surfed. Some of the best waves i ever rode. Beautiful country and yes the Latin women are very hot.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I can't even begin to imagine what that would do to prices.:sad:


Well we don't have to tell them its only for 6 months!!!! :tongue1:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Not sure dave. I am probably going with him sometime next year. He stays there about 3 months out of the year. He also had a place built in St. Thomas and stays there about 3 months out of the year also.


I have many friend there if ya need any info, or LMK when and maybe I ;ll just go, not with you but meet up.

Yes it is a fun place


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Raul Castro is thinking of opening the Cuban Market to a Mixed economy instead of a central one. Which i agree with him if your going to get cut from the world because of trade restriction in such a small island with little resources.... might as well join them and give in and help the people first in your country.


----------

